# Game 34, Bucks vs Heat



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Bradley Center is just about sold out for this. The game will be on FSN for those not spending the money to see Lebron and Wade.

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/113050659.html - A story on the Heat's attention on the road.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

That game was dreadful, exhilirating, suspenseful, mind-boggling, sloppy, tough, gritty, and ultimately disappointing.

Major props to CDR and Irsan though. Irsan just kept on battling. Poor CDR kept them in the game, but just couldn't hit those free throws. Not quite sure what the Bucks were trying to do offensively in the end with Boykins dribbling, dribbling, dribbling. 

Also, Bogut was pretty good Bogut. 

A non game related note - great to see Delfino looking healthy!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Just imagine if Bogut could have hit a couple more of his shots, 4 for 17 is awful. Thankfully he had 27 rebounds to compensate for his dreadful shooting performance.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Just imagine if Bogut could have hit a couple more of his shots, 4 for 17 is awful. Thankfully he had 27 rebounds to compensate for his dreadful shooting performance.


He was still a force though. the bigger problem was with the turnovers.


----------

